# Best Substrate for African Cichlid Tank



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I am looking for more of a sand type.

I've used Aragonite before and I am still thinking of getting them, but they have a tendency to get sucked up into the filter (since they are very light).

Anyone else have any other suggestions?

As of right now I am thinking aragonite because the fish love it and its sandy.

I need to decide on the substrate before the end of this week. I am planning to buy this Saturday.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Nothing wrong with aragonite, I like the Aragamax sugar sand sized by Caribsea:

Caribsea Aragamax Sugar Sand / Substrate - 30 lbs.

If you like the salt and pepper look, I mix tahitian moon sand with it. Caribsea sells pre-mixed ones as eco complete African sand with bacteria or Sahara sand without bacteria.

Never really have a problem with sand in my filters, I just make sure my intake tube is high enough off the bottom.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I used the sugar sand as well and as the other poster said, mixed in some black sand to get the salt and pepper look. I liked the color as it helped hide alot of the detritus. White is just too hard to maintain. It does look spectacular though when its spotless. The aragonite is pretty awesome at keeping the water hard for the Africans. Bought mine at J&L.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I got caribsea SELECT sand last time. I guess I will just get the same this time too.

I love the white look. It should blend well because my tank stand and canopy is black. I might get a black background as well.

Thanks


----------



## b/p (Apr 21, 2010)

I also agree Aragonite is the way to go for an African Cichlid Tank.

I do get sand in the impeller area of my AC500's, not alot maybe a pinch of the stuff after 7-8 months? Nothing that would stop me from using aragonite though


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I think since my fish are big and flick the sand up into the water column, they get sucked into my FX5s.

I think 4 bags of 30lbs should be good. What do you guys think? Is it enough?

--
I guess I need to get egg crates for this tank too since I might add rocks in the future.


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

It may be stretching ing.....try giving JLaquatics a call to see if they have any Caribsea African Mix gravel in there discount shelf. I picked up a 20lb bag for $7 a few months ago and there were 2bags left.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

MadgicBug said:


> It may be stretching ing.....try giving JLaquatics a call to see if they have any Caribsea African Mix gravel in there discount shelf. I picked up a 20lb bag for $7 a few months ago and there were 2bags left.


You were able to find Caribsea African mix @ J&L's? The only place I could find it was @ Roger's, if they don't have it, they can order it in.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

I use aragonite mixed with some larger, darker gravel. That seems to hold it in place more and I get less "blow-around" when I am cleaning.

my 2 cents


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I will give them a call and see if they have any in their discount section.



MadgicBug said:


> It may be stretching ing.....try giving JLaquatics a call to see if they have any Caribsea African Mix gravel in there discount shelf. I picked up a 20lb bag for $7 a few months ago and there were 2bags left.


I really want to stay away from gravel. I am actually dumping/selling all the gravel that is currently in tank so that I can get a pure sand bed for the fish. Thanks for your advice though. I really appreciate it 



Hammer said:


> I use aragonite mixed with some larger, darker gravel. That seems to hold it in place more and I get less "blow-around" when I am cleaning.
> 
> my 2 cents


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I went a bought 4 bags of Aragonite Select Sand from King Ed's yesterday ($29.99 each [30lb bags]).

I am currently in the process of taking the plants and the huge piece of driftwood out. The wood weighs a ton..lol.

Here is a picture of the tank from a few days ago.
The wood in the picture is 1 piece. (except the small upwards pointing wood on the left corner)



















I might actually take more pics today and then make a Tank Journal


----------

